# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  نحوه استفاده دیتا بیس برای برنامه تحت شبکه

## hosseines

با سلام
من یه برنامه نوشتم با سی شارپ که از بانک اس کیول استفاده کردم حالا می  خوام این برنامه روی 3 تا سیستم بصورت همزمان استفاده کنم یعنی یک سیستم  بعنوان سرور و دو سیستم دیگر بصورت کلاینت.
چه تغییری تو کد برنامه بدم یا بانک اطلاعاتی بدم تا دو سیستم از اطلاعات سرور استفاده کنند.

----------


## aram_java

سلام دوست عزیز
من برنامه ای مشابه این برنامه شما رو با جاوا نوشتم که از اوراکل استفاده میکنه و برای اینکه برنامه رو به صورت شبکه در بیارم که دیتابیس روی یک سیستم باشه و از جاهای دیگر بتونم بهش وصل بشم فقط توی کلاسی که کانکتورهای دیتابیسم رو تعریف میکردم به جای localhost آدرس ip اون کامپیوتری رو زدم که دیتابیس روش نصب بود یا میتونی کاری کنی که در اولین اجرای نرم افزارت ip کامپیوتری که دیتابیس روشه رو از کاربر بگیره و اون رو ست کنه و براساس اون کار کنه . من زیاد با سی شارپ آشنایی ندارم اما فکر کنم اونم همچین کاری باید بکنی.

----------


## klm555

من هم همین سوال رو دارم 
البته من با دلفی برنامه رو نوشتم و بانک اطلاعاتی SQL هست ، باید دلفی تنظیماتی رو انجام داد یا تو SQL ؟ طوری که روی سیستم سرور بانک اطلاعاتی نصب باشه و Client ها به سرور وصل بشن و استفاده کنن

----------


## احمد سامعی

سلام

من همچین برنامه دارم یعنی یک سرور با چند کلاینت. اما سوالم اینه توی در سیستم که قرار به عنوان سرور باشه از چه نسخه SQL Server  باید استفاده کنم و در سیستم های کاربران دیگه یا همون کلاینتها باید کدوم نسخه رو نصب کنم بانک من 2008 هست

----------

